# Fishing partner hobbled



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

My usual fishing partner (my wife) is having surgery on her ankle and I am about to be in Pensacola for three weeks, starting on June 20. I usually fish in the bays and have been fishing the area for about a year. I get to come down about a week every six weeks or so. I focus on specks and reds but willing to fish for anything. I generally fish every day when I am there. So if you want to partner up I'm open. My boat is a center console Wellcraft (no trolling motor).


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

cinichols said:


> My usual fishing partner (my wife) is having surgery on her ankle and I am about to be in Pensacola for three weeks, starting on June 20. I usually fish in the bays and have been fishing the area for about a year. I get to come down about a week every six weeks or so. I focus on specks and reds but willing to fish for anything. I generally fish every day when I am there. So if you want to partner up I'm open. My boat is a center console Wellcraft (no trolling motor).


Got room for 3 bass fishermen from Arkansas?


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Check your pm


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to get a troller on your sled....I'll be at 3MB tonight, and next week at least 1 or 2 days (Tue/Wed/Thur) ifin you wanna ride!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Had a blast. Good fishing and company.

Thanks again Chris


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Same here. Did you post your redfish yet? At 6 am the wife was waking me up wanting to go to perdido bay. We did very well so I am glad she drug me out of bed. Got on some schooling trout with shrimp, gulp and mirrorlures.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Put it on the inshore page. Friday was crazy and just got home. Gary is chomping on the bit for a bay boat now.


----------



## SPF_150 (Oct 8, 2014)

Still looking for partners? I'll be in Okaloosa Island this weekend.


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry, but my brother and law is coming down tonight. I wish I had looked at this yesterday and you could have gone with me this morning.


----------

